# some shows don;t show up to transfer to my EHD



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I have a folder with 29 shows in it that don;t show up when Im in the transfer screen. Is there some sort of trick?


They are there under the DVR. They play. The just don't show up under the transfer screen. To be clear, I select from Hopper and to External device. Then teh shows appear liek the DRV menu.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What shows?

One example of shows that you can't transfer on a Hopper... Shows recorded during PTAT cannot be transferred to external hard drive. You have to mark them as "save" or set a timer that auto-saves them... then you have to wait the 8 days (or whatever you have it configured to keep) to pass before those events can be transferred to EHD... but once marked as "save" you will see them in the "My Recordings" area.

This is what I'm guessing is happening to you.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Good tip, but that isn't it. I have a few drives. I was moving some shows from one to another. Its a pain, becuase you need to go first through the hopper, then to the new drive. This is stuff like all the episodes of Seinfeld, the Newsroom from last summer, a few old SNLs. Not PTAT stuff.

So they all show up in My recordings. Just not always in the transfer screen. I guess the folders come and go too. Seinfeld just showed up, so I'm moving 60 of those over now. It wasn't there this morning though. My daughter has 400 or so shows and we have the Hopper maxed out - always near 90%. Maybe there is a total show limit or something? It doesn't seem to matter if I turn the folders feature on or off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

This sounds vaguely familiar to me... now that I think about it... IF you look at your transfer screen, and sort alphabetically (for example) does it cut off at a certain point before the end of the available programs... then if you transfer a few off to the EHD you see a few more the next time you go into that menu?

As if it is an artificial limit on how many things you can transfer or something.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Yes, that seems to be the deal. When sorted a-z, it scroold down to "S". Most of the shows I was looking for were "the" something or other. The computer drag box is only 60% or so down but stopps. I'm using a universal remote with arrows. Maybe I can use that Hopper remote with the pointer to try to get those. If not, I'll transfer some stuff at the top. I wonder if i watch one sow in a folder for a second if the sort by most watched would put the folder at the top?

Interesting side note. i guess you can copy from one drive to teh Hopper at teh same time as copying from the Hopper to another drive. That's a nice little feature that makes this easier. 

I have so may shows I'll lnever watch. Its crazy. Sometimes they come in handy. though. I have every superbowl since 2006 saved, stuff like that.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'll pass the word along to some folks I know... but once I had a chance to think about it, this seemed really familiar... so it may be something they are already aware of. Either way, I'll pass the word along now that I understand for sure what you're describing as that definitely does sound like a bug that they can hopefully fix.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

The EHD event limit is 999.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

From the conversations here at DBSTalk, we are seeing a "limit" in display of events available to transfer long before 999... say 500 or less... so IF that is the limit for transfers, one would expect them all to be displayed.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

500 seems about what I would have hit. That is just in the transfer screen though. 

I did get all my shows moved around. I had to clear a few from the top before I could see htem on the bottom.

I think they did a nice job cleaning of the EHD transfer. I have 4 drives total. I leave 2 on. They go into standby and don't use much power (2w), then so far have always come out of standby. Its pretty cool to write to one while reading form another.

On a side note, I did watch the beginning of Geroge Carlin's 2008 HBO standup. He had soeme VERY interesing comments on two suspicious recently newsworthy guys to start it off! Way ahead of his time!


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Lets say you have a 1 TB EHD and you have 1.2 TB worth of content on the internal drive. When you go to the EHD transfer screen, it will only show you the first 1 TB of DVR content on the internal drive. Then you transfer 500 GB of content from the internal drive to the EHD, if you then go back to the transfer screen you will see the missing content appear.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Lets say reading above, the limitation is in a number of item in a list of recordings, not the fictional and irrelevant size exercise.
So, definitely by all means it will qualified as a bug. That would most helpful to us, customers if some guy will push the info to ppl who could and must fix the bug. Duh !


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

some guy said:


> Lets say you have a 1 TB EHD and you have 1.2 TB worth of content on the internal drive. When you go to the EHD transfer screen, it will only show you the first 1 TB of DVR content on the internal drive. Then you transfer 500 GB of content from the internal drive to the EHD, if you then go back to the transfer screen you will see the missing content appear.


Firstly, that isn't the behavior... It isn't related to the size of the drives... it appears to be purely related to the total number of events.

Secondly, in either case it is a bug. Why should you have to transfer a group of stuff just to see the other stuff? Maybe that hidden stuff is actually what you want to transfer in the first place! In such a scenario, you have to transfer a whole bunch of things just to see those other items... then transfer those like you wanted... then put back all the other stuff you removed just to be able to see what you wanted to transfer.

This is one of those rare times (someone keep count  ) where P Smith and I are on the same page  No matter how you slice it, there is a bug here that needs addressing.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

This is what I ended up doing. It took about 4 days totl. Not all non-stop, but still a long time.



Stewart Vernon said:


> Why should you have to transfer a group of stuff just to see the other stuff? Maybe that hidden stuff is actually what you want to transfer in the first place! In such a scenario, you have to transfer a whole bunch of things just to see those other items... then transfer those like you wanted... then put back all the other stuff you removed just to be able to see what you wanted to transfer.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

With other ways to watch those shows online, is it really necessary to keep all those recordings?
Give your hopper or EHD some breathing room


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not all shows are available online... and certainly not all shows are available online at no extra charge beyond your already paid Dish fees... I have a lot of stuff on my DVRs too... Why pay again to watch something online that I already have on my DVR?


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Not necessary, but fun. I have a pretty deep catalog of stuff now. The issue was consoldating to a new 2T drive that I picked up and going from 4 drives to 4 total. It was a big pain.

Its not all available, at leadt for free. Seinfeld isn't free and the TBS version is a nice transfer that isn't on Netflix yet. I have them all.

I like music, So if I band I like it on Letternan or SNL somewhere else, I save it. Yea its on youtube, but stuff like Neil Peart on Letterman is sweet to have is real HD.

Then tehre is some picture quality stuff worth saving - like the praying mantis from PBS (probably the best PQ).

Netflix is decent quality for a basic show, but the sound is still not as good as a HD recording from Dish. For the real action stuff, I get the Blu Ray version for teh best sound and PQ.

Not necessary though.



acostapimps said:


> With other ways to watch those shows online, is it really necessary to keep all those recordings?
> Give your hopper or EHD some breathing room


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Hav


chriscpmtmp said:


> Its not all available, at leadt for free. Seinfeld isn't free and the TBS version is a nice transfer that isn't on Netflix yet. I have them all.


Have you tried Crackle or Hulu? All I'm trying to say is delete some recordings that you can watch for free online, and the rest you can keep if there's no other way to stream.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I understand. I'm just saying streaming isn't as good (ever, but sometimes marginally acceptable), and not always available. I've had a EHD since 2006. Things accumulate.

Crackle PQ looked like an add making fun of poor streaming. I don;t have Hula, but have Netflix and Amazon Prime. The best PQ really is OTA shows.



acostapimps said:


> Hav Have you tried Crackle or Hulu? All I'm trying to say is delete some recordings that you can watch for free online, and the rest you can keep if there's no other way to stream.


----------

